# Critique my Jumping Please!!! :)



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

howdy !

So I know I must be getting annoying with all those post of me jumping my horse and wanting opinions but its really helpful so if you dont mind give me your best shot  lol 

Thanks 

So i know im still pinching with knees better.... then what it was but still and my heels should be more down..... and in some pictures the iron slid back to the middle of my foot :S and i know my legs slide back a little also ....so if you see anything else or have tips I'd appreciate it  










































Are First 3ft Jump  Are position is pretty grapy but practice will make it perfect


----------



## luvbear8 (Apr 25, 2011)

You look very good, but my only suggestion would be to make sure your heels are down! Shorten your stirrups a hole or two so you have more leverage. At 3', you should also start trying the full release (hands on either side of the neck not holding on to the mane). Also in the 3rd picture, you're jumping for your horse. Make sure you let the thrust of his jump bring you out of the saddle rather than you standing when you think he's jumping.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

In the last jump he is not using his neck and back correctly. Maybe he threw himself over?









This one is the best, nice realease for the jump, looking up. Just try keeping heels down and your feet won't slip through the irons. Also, your stirrups could go up a whole or two.









This one, he looks like he pulled you iver. Get used to his jumping stride and move with him.









This. Tiny bigger release and heels are perfect! Just turn your toes inwards 









Did you get left behind. Again, bigger release and learning to mov with him. Lovely heels! Just need to turn toes in a little. See your horses expression? You jabbed him in the mouth a little, a bigger release will fix this.










You look a little tense. Try to relax. Again, heels and release.

Overall, I LOVE your horse! He is a neat little jumper and you two look great!


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks 
My coach wants to keep me on longer stirrups so ill steek with that for now. And yes I know my stupid heels I have to work on that !! I have them nicly down for the first couple jumps then I lose them :/ And for the 3' jump Im not holding on to the mane but i know what you mean about the release he was really going fast at the jump so I had to slow him down, I know that not the proper way to do it. bad habit we have to work on that.


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

Than you so much Pintotess  Ill defently work on all those thing


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

were starting to do alot of gymnastic work also for me and Chase's position to improve


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Glad I could help  Stick to the shorter stirrups if thats what your trainer says. She knows you and we don't lol


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i just wanted to add that it is ALWAYS ok to hold mane ! no matter how high the jump. it is way better to hold the mane then to hit the horse in the mouth for jumping.


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

^^ yes agreed! I didnt mean it like that sorry.


----------



## horsesroqke (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi Frankiee! Firstly, your horse is gorgeous. Secondly, im not very good at critique xD. All i can see in the 3rd pic is your holding him back just a little, causing his head to come up a bit. Other than that, hes a really sweet horse! have fun, good luck.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Is he a knabstrupper? Or and appy? Sorry off topic. but I WANT HIM!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

**** girl, you're improving quickly!! Everyone already covered the critiques. Why does your trainer prefer a longer stirrup? I'm curious because I find I feel more secure if I use a longer one and am wondering what the logic is to that.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow! Can I steal your jumping position? :lol:

All I have to say is to watch your leg position and your heels. In some pictures it looks like your leg is too far back and in some too far forward. Your heels honestly were pretty good but in some pictures were starting to sneak back up on you. Some of us have been talking on a thread (http://www.horseforum.com/english-riding/how-do-i-keep-gripping-my-84458/) and we deduced that Relaxed= Good leg position= open knees= heels down, basically.

EDIT: Since you said you have problems with your knees I would really recommend reading that thread ^. A lot of it is very helpful!


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

I think you have improved a lot since your last post! 

Your heels look great when they are down. I would reposition your stirrup iron, though. Twist it so the outside bar is against your pinky toe and the inside bar is at the ball of your foot. This will help your ankle to flex and help keep your toes pointed forward. Are those new boots you're wearing? When I got my first pair of tall boots, I totally lost my heel because the boots were so stiff and I was breaking them in. Just keep practicing with your heels! 

I would actually like to see your stirrups up maybe a hole or two. I know your trainer says she wants you to practice with longer ones and I agree, this is a great length for flatwork. Just my thoughts, though. You leg appears pretty good but you are gripping with the back of your calf, causing your to point your toe out to the side. Think of using your whole inside of your leg from your calf, knee to your thigh. Lots of people say don't grip with your knee and their right, because when you do that, it leaves your position vulnerable. But there is nothing wrong with having contact with your knee so long as it is not the only thing holding your position. 

I really like your upper body! You are keeping you back nice and flat, shoulders appear back and you're looking up. Good job! Your release still needs some work but you've already improved a lot since your last post so I can only say, keep practicing! Your first photo is the best example of what you could be doing. I would call that an automatic release. You are following his head with your hands and you are allowing him to use his head, neck and back! See how much nicer he looks over the jumps compared to the other pictures? Keep practicing that and remember, when in doubt, grab some mane!! 

Great job, though. Keep it up!


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

whenever you come up to the jump think of pushing ur feet forward to help drop ur heels down and grip some with your calf and point the toes a little more forward. this will help with the pinching knew and to get the correct part of ur calf against the horse instead of the back of your calf


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

horsesroqke:
Thanks and ya I see what you meen about the head polling thing ill defently work on that 

PintoTess: 
His a leapord Appy but you cant have him lol his all mine ;P

MyBoyPuck:
Thank you so much  I'm not really sure why I have my strirrups that long they were shorter before but i think i was pinching with my knees alot more maybe and bringing my leg back. Im thinking it to soldify my legs even more. Idk ill ask tho and let you know 

Cinder
thanks ill get to reading that right away 

GeminiJumper:
thanks i appreciat it.  i never heard of repositioning my iron ill defently give that a try thanks for the tip for my strirrups lenght i actually have them a hole down for my flatwork ill talk to my coach about it. i think its to help me to solidefy my legs. Were going to be working on alot of gymnastic work and bounces to to help with my position as for chase's and me release also


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

FoxyRoxy1507 said:


> whenever you come up to the jump think of pushing ur feet forward to help drop ur heels down and grip some with your calf and point the toes a little more forward. this will help with the pinching knew and to get the correct part of ur calf against the horse instead of the back of your calf


okai. i will do that next time. Thanks for the tip


----------



## Hijack (Apr 27, 2011)

You have a fairly decent center of balance, your foundation is there you just need to build upon it. Has your horse been jumping long? It seems like he gets ahead of the motion or behind it and he needs to find his center of balance as well. I would recommend a couple dressage lessons and some gymnastics just to keep him round, collected, and keep a constant and steady rhythm. He's very cute and you both have a lot of potential.


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

Hijack said:


> You have a fairly decent center of balance, your foundation is there you just need to build upon it. Has your horse been jumping long? It seems like he gets ahead of the motion or behind it and he needs to find his center of balance as well. I would recommend a couple dressage lessons and some gymnastics just to keep him round, collected, and keep a constant and steady rhythm. He's very cute and you both have a lot of potential.


He knows the basics of jumping but that's about it he did some jumping competition but never succesfuly. I believe im his first rider that sticked with him and "really jumps" him plus im not experience so that doesnt help. We do do dressage because we are taining in eventing so that helps alot. and we are doing alot of gymnastic work to help with both of are posistion. And thank you for that sweet complement


----------



## Tamibunny (Jan 14, 2011)

OOOH look at that release!! YAY! noow im starting to see the equitaion rider thats with her horse and not just throwing him away over the fence. Its coming along nicely Frankie! im excited for you! Lol That third pic made me giggle he has this look on his face like 'MAN i was trying to rush at the jump but she said shes not going to let me and now I actually HAVE to work" Good job!


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

Well thank you . haha ya Chase thinks is a very funny boy sometimes


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

i like the pics you have a nice back and leg position. im not a jumper but just a q pinto or frankiee. i have always been told your toes can be turned out when jumping? is this correct?. u look veryy good keep it up!!!!!


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

Can He Star said:


> i like the pics you have a nice back and leg position. im not a jumper but just a q pinto or frankiee. i have always been told your toes can be turned out when jumping? is this correct?. u look veryy good keep it up!!!!!


your toes can be turned out some but not too far because you still want to have contact to the horses side with the side of your calf not the back of it


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

your horse is soooo pretty!!!! i would try to push your leg forward over the jump this will help you to shift your hips back further so that your upper body will get down closer to your horses neck. because over the fence you are pretty much just standing straight up so with your hips shifting back your upper body will drop down more so you wont be standing straight up. keep up the good work!!!


----------



## QLDHorseGal (Feb 18, 2011)

Can someone please enlighten me as to WHY you turn your toes out to jump? Ultimately, this will keep your lower leg ON the horse. Try this one - strap something around your own stomach and ribs one day and go and jump over a jump - just a couple of foot or so! Then go and jump it without the thing strapped around your stomoach..... let me know which one you find more comfortable and then i will continue my argument against turning toes out when jumping!


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

_Posted via Mobile Device_
That makes no sense


----------



## QLDHorseGal (Feb 18, 2011)

FoxyRoxy1507 said:


> _Posted via Mobile Device_
> That makes no sense


What i mean by my above post is that you should jump a jump on foot - not on the horse (sorry, i should have specified). If we constantly have our leg on the horse whilst jumping then we restrict his rib cage and make it much harder for him to stretch and 'bascule' over the fence.
I have heard a lot recently about some people actually coaching riders to keep their toes out whilst jumping and i am wondering why that is the case?

Cheers


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

so we jumped today after having a couple of dressage lesson and omg look at those knees !!!!  Chase's form has improved so much ! Im so proud of him !


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

QLDHorseGal said:


> What i mean by my above post is that you should jump a jump on foot - not on the horse (sorry, i should have specified). If we constantly have our leg on the horse whilst jumping then we restrict his rib cage and make it much harder for him to stretch and 'bascule' over the fence.
> I have heard a lot recently about some people actually coaching riders to keep their toes out whilst jumping and i am wondering why that is the case?
> 
> Cheers


toes out is actually not good depending on how far out you mean a little turned out meaning up to 30 degrees is not that much but is ok. if we turn the toes out it forces more grip with the calf and causes pinching with the knee which in turn inhibits the horses jumping. so im not sure why any teacher/trainer would be teaching their kids toes out... they should go read up on GM


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

QLDHorseGal said:


> What i mean by my above post is that you should jump a jump on foot - not on the horse (sorry, i should have specified). If we constantly have our leg on the horse whilst jumping then we restrict his rib cage and make it much harder for him to stretch and 'bascule' over the fence.
> I have heard a lot recently about some people actually coaching riders to keep their toes out whilst jumping and i am wondering why that is the case?
> 
> Cheers


Huh? 

Your leg cannot possibly restrict a horse's rib cage to the degree that it affects his bascule unless you have a major death grip going on with your legs. A horse uses his back to make a nice round arc over jumps, not so much his ribs. If anything, his ribs cave in a touch as he jumps and stretches. That's why coaches and trainers like you to stay off his back and with his movement so you aren't throwing him off balance.

I'm not sure why trainers are purposely telling students to turn their toes out. Turing your toes out just a touch is fine especially if they way you are physically built causes you to toe out. The reason why we like to keep out toes forward when doing anything--flat work or jumping--is because it puts our leg on the horse correctly and asks the right muscles to be used. 

An easy way to notice that is to stand up and put your feet shoulder width apart and bend your knees pretending to ride a horse. Now, point your toes forward or slightly in to each other. Notice how nicely the inside muscles along your leg would be in full contact with the horse's sides? Now, point your toe out to the side. See how now its just the back of your calf and back of your thigh would be touching the horse? Not good because this typically causes gripping and if you're gripping, you're usually tense. If you are "holding" your horse the correct way, you can use your whole leg, including your knee. People say not to have your knee on your horse. Not true. Just don't grip with only your knee as you jump or else you'll throw off your position and balance. As long as there is a nice even contact from your hip, thigh, knee and calf, you're all good. Stemming from whether your toe is pointing forward or a 90 degrees out to the side.


----------

